# Pod: (villosum x Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS)



## Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

So I had this exceptional villosum in bloom last December. I asked you all what to cross it with, of my available pod parents, and the vote went to Paph. Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS. And now the pod is nearing maturity!

So, a few questions:

1. When do you suppose this pod will mature?

2. Is anybody here interested in flasking this cross? I emailed the breeder of the villosum, and did not receive a response.

3. Alternately, do any of you know any breeders who might be interested in the pod?



Here's some info on the villosum pollen parent:

P. villosum ('Candor XL' AM/AOS x 'Marriott Colorburst'). N.S. 9.2cm across, 14cm tall (dorsal to synsepal). Very glossy, good substance. Pretty freakin' nice for a first bloom still in a 2.25" pot!


----------



## Roy (Jun 26, 2007)

Sue, you will need to hold the pod for 9 months. Watch it from about 8 months. The flower end of the pod looks like it is turning to a yellow color "after" the 9 mths, the seed inside ( hopefully ) should be mature enough for 'green pod' harvesting.
I would love the pod but I'm a bit far away to collect it.
Nurseries that bulk grow for the pot plant trade may be interested but a cross that could hold interesting results.
Love the villosum !!!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a very nice villosum! You may need to find your own flasker if you want to see the cross through to bloom. If you would like suggestions, send me a PM.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 27, 2007)

No promises, but if I can get my lab running in the next couple months I'd be happy to flask it for you. That project is a high priority, but getting the greenhouse remodel done is higher...


----------



## Sue (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey - thanks all! I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier; for some reason the automatic reply notification thing didn't work.

*Roy*: Thanks! I will keep an eye out starting at the end of this month!

*paphreek*: I may end up PMing you for recs, but I was hoping to find someone interested in the cross, and then requesting a few (or even just options on a few) back to raise to bloom myself. 

*Rob*: Hey, yeah, let me know. Or I'll check in when it looks ready to go.


----------



## British Bulldog (Jul 31, 2007)

*Orchilla "Chilton"*

Nice to know Orchilla is still being used!
We produced it in 1960, Chilton was the village where the original Ratcliffe nursery was, and it only got an AM at the RHS.
Originally we used it a lot. It was always a good pod parent but we found normally the pollens were no good.
There is a very nice cross where P. bellatulum was used.
P. villosum has always been one of our favourite in pot plant breeding.
Should give lots of seed. If your lab. can sow green pod you ought to have better success. Certainly around 8 months should be fine.


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 31, 2007)

Sue
I contacted kelsey creek labs about flasking my dry seed.... http://www.kelseycreeklabs.com/ it was recommended by one of the users on here....they offer "bags" to put over the seed pod to collect it ect ect and their fees do not seem to out of reason...you might want to have them flask it for you and then sell the extra flasks on here  I would sure contact them though

Todd


----------



## marriott orchids (Sep 14, 2007)

*villosum!*

Sue,
That's a great dorsal on the villosum, one of the flattest I've seen from the strain. The next blooming will be a far larger flower if the plants matures well. Great color and form as well!
Hadley


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! Welcome to the forum, from NYC of course! 40's tonight, Weeee!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Welcome to the forum, from NYC of course! 40's tonight, Weeee!


Supposed to be mid 30's here. Brrrrrrrrr!


----------

